# Bi Colors



## bruce23

Hey,

So the next dog I get will probably be a Bi Color GSD( from either GerdesHaus or GermelHaus) and I wanted to see everyones Bi color GSD's from as young as you got them to as old as they are now.
Thanks,
Devonte'


----------



## onyx'girl

Onyx at 7 weeks, her first day home:








Onyx and brother Gonzo:








10 weeks:








6.5 mos:








Onyx and her brother Taz at 10 months, to compare his structure and coloring(he was fed a grocery store brand, may be the reason for his long legged structure and he also had Pano):








Onyx at 3 with WG/Czech WL Karlo:








her bi-color sister:








Onyx carries the white spotting gene, so her toe penciling is faded. There were three bi-colors in her litter~she is the largest female of the litter(they were BYB's WL and Am petline mix but I have no pedigree info)She at 4 is just over 90# and 26", suffered three bouts of Pano(she has been on a raw diet since she was 6 mos old).


----------



## spidermilk

*Dax*









3 months








8 months?









1 year

Yay a bi-color thread!


----------



## bruce23

WOW... Great and I mean GREAT looking dogs. I hope mine looks like those.


----------



## idahospud49

Wow Dax is GORGEOUS!! So is Onyx.


----------



## BlackthornGSD

Macha and her bicolor daddy--at about 3 weeks....










About 6 weeks...


















7.5 weeks...









About 10 months...


----------



## BlackthornGSD

Lynx, 5 weeks









6 weeks









9 weeks









6 months









18 months...









26 months...


----------



## Cschmidt88

My dog is more of a faded bicolor (I believe it's called that.), but he's a mix so I'll refrain.

Gorgeous dogs, they're stunning!


----------



## kelso

A bicolor thread! yeah!

Here is our Allie, Ms Al, from AGSDR, foster mom was Emoore, thanks a bajillion to her, Allie is a wonderful girl. She was about a year old when she came to us  No "puppy" pics but she was such a pup when she came here!
Love, love her, She is the only girl that scares Kelso...hahah


----------



## Castlemaid

Cschmidt88 said:


> My dog is more of a faded bicolor (I believe it's called that.), but he's a mix so I'll refrain.


Actually, if we were to use GSD colour patterns to describe Dakota, he would be a blanket black and tan (with the blanket extending down the legs), not a bi-colour. He has too much tan on his face and belly to be a bi-colour.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Bi-colors are tied for blacks as the most beautiful of all GSDs, of course, in case anyone didn't know. 

My former foster Luka - no pup pics!


----------



## gsdraven

:wub: Luka

Such gorgeous dogs on this thread!


----------



## onyx'girl

If anyone showing their bi's has the pedigree to go with, it would be interesting to see what lines carry the gene.


----------



## bruce23

Great looking dogs you all have! Yeah, I really need to learn how to read pedigrees.


----------



## holland

Aurora vom Eichenluft - German shepherd dog


----------



## Castlemaid

holland said:


> Aurora vom Eichenluft - German shepherd dog


No picture?


----------



## holland

-it just disappeared


----------



## GSDBESTK9

We had three bicolors in our C litter

Cara...

















Cito...

















Carlos...

















Carlos and Cito...


----------



## onyx'girl

is this your dog, holland?
here is one of Aurora


----------



## holland

Her grandmother -she's a bi-color they don't look a like though


----------



## bruce23

Oh, and I also think bi-colors are tied with blacks. I really only thought there were Black and tan GSD's when I was younger. I thought sable GSD's were wolf's!:blush:


----------



## Castlemaid

bruce23 said:


> Oh, and I also think bi-colors are tied with blacks. I really only thought there were Black and tan GSD's when I was younger. I thought sable GSD's were wolf's!:blush:


Me too! It was only a few years ago that I saw a bi colour and a sable for the very first time. Didn't even recognize them as being German Shepherds!


----------



## heatherr

I LOVE bi-colors!! These dogs are all so gorgeous.

If/when I get a second GSD I really hope I can find a bi color pup that has drives/etc. that match my current black boy.


----------



## bruce23

That's what I'm hopin for as well, although I'd be just as happy with a sable or black,( Already have a black and tan) but color really isn't that important.


----------



## onyx'girl

When I got Onyx, I had never seen a bi-color. I'd seen sables, but not a bi. I took her to obedience classes and the instructor had an ASL bi-color. She told me she rarely saw bi's either and has 100's of dogs go thru her classes. 
The TD where I train just got a bi baby, and another club member got one of the littermates(a bi, too) It will be fun watching them grow up!


----------



## Cschmidt88

Castlemaid said:


> Actually, if we were to use GSD colour patterns to describe Dakota, he would be a blanket black and tan (with the blanket extending down the legs), not a bi-colour. He has too much tan on his face and belly to be a bi-colour.


Interesting, I was going by this.
I'll take that into consideration and go research it some more.


----------



## Heagler870

onyx'girl said:


> Onyx carries the white spotting gene, so her toe penciling is faded. There were three bi-colors in her litter~she is the largest female of the litter(they were BYB's WL and Am petline mix but I have no pedigree info)She at 4 is just over 90# and 26", suffered three bouts of Pano(she has been on a raw diet since she was 6 mos old).


What is the white spotted gene? It may be a stupid question but Riley looks just like Onyx and has a small patch of hair on his chest that is white. It's like penny size. He did have a white spot in between 2 toes on his back paw but it has gone away.


----------



## bruce23

Bruce has a tiny white spot on his chest, but his chest almost the same color as the white. I've never seen a bi color in real life( not a picture of course).


----------



## CaseysGSD

My boy

































Parents;
Litter Announcements | Von der Staatsmacht


----------



## CaseysGSD

forgot my favorite 8 week old pic....


----------



## Rerun

Micah, will be 4 this yr. Adopted and unknown breeding. May be from Onyx's breeder, or more recently, my trainer thinks he may be from his breeding as well. Unfortunately he didn't chip pups at the time (he does now), so can't trace him back...



















Playing with one of our fosters last spring/summer. Yeah we were slackin a bit on the grass


----------



## Jessiewessie99

Bi-Colors are gorgeous and really starting to grow on me.

There is pretty Bi-Color girl at my shelter. I would take her if I could:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...beach-ca-id-11-0237-scarlet-female-young.html


----------



## onyx'girl

Rerun, looking at that head on Micah, sure does remind me of Onyx....the Am pet lines showing thru...smaller head. What is the structure of your trainers dogs, are the head shapes similar? Oh, and the tail curl, that is another of Onyx's "features" How is his herding instinct?


----------



## onyx'girl

Heagler870 said:


> What is the white spotted gene? It may be a stupid question but Riley looks just like Onyx and has a small patch of hair on his chest that is white. It's like penny size. He did have a white spot in between 2 toes on his back paw but it has gone away.


Many GSD's(and all lines)can carry the white spotting gene, the 2nd litter that Onyx's dam had, there was one pup with four white sox(different sire) so I know the dam was the carrier. I wish I'd taken a pic of it, and wonder how the pup turned out. Many people see white as a fault, so pups with a fair amount of white may be harder to place. 
Sometimes it fades, but in Onyx's case, she still looks the same, her tail is also tipped in white.


----------



## CaseysGSD

My guy (not sure if you can see it in the pics on page 3 I posted) had a small white spot on his chest at 8 weeks that is totally gone now at 16 weeks... Does that mean he has the gene? His father Eliot has a white chest spot as well...


----------



## onyx'girl

Yes, he carries the spotting gene and he is absolutely adorable...I love the sleeping/paw pic! I hope you have that framed.


----------



## Rerun

onyx'girl said:


> Rerun, looking at that head on Micah, sure does remind me of Onyx....the Am pet lines showing thru...smaller head. What is the structure of your trainers dogs, are the head shapes similar? Oh, and the tail curl, that is another of Onyx's "features" How is his herding instinct?


Not sure on herding instinct, never had the opportunity to test it. Great prey drive. 
Will pm you


----------



## bruce23

CaseysGSD how old is your boy? Bruce is a lighter tan so you can't really see it unless you look closely.


----------



## CaseysGSD

He is 16 weeks old!


----------



## idahospud49

Since joining the forum I think bi-colors have inched their way to my second favorite coloring in GSD's. Sable has to be my first, partially just because they are beautiful and partially for nostalgic reasons. Funny how my first GSD was a color that I didn't even know GSD's could be!!!


----------



## bruce23

He looks GRRREAT! Hope to see more pics as he grows.


----------



## CaseysGSD

Thank you!!


----------



## MISTERDIEABETIC

Bear
6 weeks
2011-01-04_12-20-12_277.jpg
7 weeks
166862_501827196760_588486760_6600780_492602_n.jpg
9 Weeks
2011-01-24_15-04-36_218.jpg
11 Weeks
2011-02-03_16-19-30_348.jpg
13 Weeks
2011-02-19_12-23-28_910.jpg

He is 4 months now, i don't have any recent pictures due to the fact he wont sit still long enough


----------



## DunRingill

Ianna, at age 12.5. She's a sweetie! 

Ianna's pedigree: 
PAM Ianna von Sontausen - German shepherd dog


----------



## bruce23

WOW, She looks great for 12.5!!


----------



## Heidibu

Awesome dogs! They are all stunning!


----------



## GSDElsa

Posting these pictures for Cliff of his bicolor Chris Aritar Bastet from the Bernard Flinks seminar a few weeks ago.



















Here's his pedigree:
Chris Aritar Bastet CS - working-dog.eu


----------



## bruce23

Now thats a great looking dog with a nice full grip bite.


----------



## gagsd

I consider this dog a faded bi-color. Photo at 11 years old.
The lines he came from bred specifically whites, blck/cream and blk/silvers....


----------



## bruce23

Can you get a Bi-color from black and a black and tan parents?


----------



## onyx'girl

Yes, but one of them have to carry the Bi-color gene. Onyx's parents were both black and tan, and in her litter of 9 there were 3 bi's. 
The next few litters were sired by a dark sable and each litter has produced a few bi's. Mom carried the gene(along with the white spotting).


----------



## bruce23

The internet can really get you confused. I read somewhere that one of the parents had to be bi-color. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Cschmidt88

gagsd said:


> I consider this dog a faded bi-color. Photo at 11 years old.
> The lines he came from bred specifically whites, blck/cream and blk/silvers....



Would you consider this dog as a Faded Bicolor?












All these dogs are gorgeous though! Love them all.


----------



## onyx'girl

No, that dog(non-GSD) has too much tan(and the one gagsd also, I would not consider a true bi-color(though the interpretation on Shaw's site lends it to be faded bi) I consider it a blanket.
I'd like to see what/if bi's were produced from the one in the first pic of your post or where in the pedigree there were bi's....or were they blankets?


----------



## Kay

Bi-colours and dark sables are my FAV. My next GSD is going to be one of those. My current gal is a solid black.


----------



## Kay

The "white spotting" gene? My gal has a white spot on her chest.. is this what people are referring to?


----------



## GeorgiaJason

so is Georgia Bi-color or blanket


----------



## CaseysGSD

I would argee that the pictures on that site are kind of mis leading but if you read the text that accompanies those pictures they state some things that go along with the "faded bi color" that makes it different from a very dark blanket which they state would be having penciling and not having any tan behind the ears. Don't know how true that is but it something along the lines that penciling is something only found in the sable and bi color gene so even if the have a lot more tan with the penciling then it's a bi color. Anyone chime in on if they know this to be true...


----------



## BlackthornGSD

CaseysGSD said:


> I would argee that the pictures on that site are kind of mis leading but if you read the text that accompanies those pictures they state some things that go along with the "faded bi color" that makes it different from a very dark blanket which they state would be having penciling and not having any tan behind the ears. Don't know how true that is but it something along the lines that penciling is something only found in the sable and bi color gene so even if the have a lot more tan with the penciling then it's a bi color. Anyone chime in on if they know this to be true...


Since bicolor is a somewhat arbitrary label, I think I can safely (and somewhat arbitrarily) assert that if it doesn't have toemarks, it's not a bicolor (although it may be sable...).


----------



## gagsd

Bi colors are going to have black underneath ( around the belly/lower chest).

The dog I posted still has tarheels, and had pencil markings on all toes until recently, as well as the solid black underside. I would lay money on him being, genetically, a bicolor...... Albeit very light.


----------



## gagsd

GeorgiaJason said:


> so is Georgia Bi-color or blanket


Georgia is a blanket.


----------



## BlackthornGSD

gagsd said:


> Bi colors are going to have black underneath ( around the belly/lower chest).
> 
> The dog I posted still has tarheels, and had pencil markings on all toes until recently, as well as the solid black underside. I would lay money on him being, genetically, a bicolor...... Albeit very light.


I think another distinguisher is that the areas of tan coloring are very clear--not a blend of black and tan/brown hairs. Also, they seem to never have tan on their forehead (between eyebrows and ears) or behind the ears.

See the tan behind her ears? Also the light hair fringing her chest. Xita is black/tan(red) with the black recessive.


----------



## gagsd

I also have noticed the black ears. 
I really think bicolor is a separate color, and some dogs, like the one I posted, are a little more difficult to categorize, but they really are distinctly different than a "blanket" black and tan.

BTW.... You can send her to me if you ever decide she needs a new home!


----------



## BlackthornGSD

gagsd said:


> I also have noticed the black ears.
> I really think bicolor is a separate color, and some dogs, like the one I posted, are a little more difficult to categorize, but they really are distinctly different than a "blanket" black and tan.
> 
> BTW.... You can send her to me if you ever decide she needs a new home!


btw, I wasn't arguing with you, just making another clarification for those who are uncertain on the distinction between blanket and bicolor.

I agree your "light" bicolor is a bicolor pattern--he doesn't have the mask gene, obviously, which contributes to the lightness, as well.

Xita's not going anywhere. She has laid firm claim on me.


----------



## gagsd

Darn!


----------



## BlackthornGSD

gagsd said:


> Darn!


*waves a Xita puppy in your general direction*


----------



## Cschmidt88

onyx'girl said:


> No, that dog(non-GSD) has too much tan(and the one gagsd also, I would not consider a true bi-color(though the interpretation on Shaw's site lends it to be faded bi) I consider it a blanket.
> I'd like to see what/if bi's were produced from the one in the first pic of your post or where in the pedigree there were bi's....or were they blankets?


Dakota is actually a German Shepherd/Labrador Retriever mix, his color most likely came from the GSD.

Thank you for the input.


----------



## gagsd

BlackthornGSD said:


> *waves a Xita puppy in your general direction*


That is so very tempting.... Unfortunately I have FOUR young dogs being worked right now, so less than no time. In the future though.......


----------



## BlackthornGSD

Cschmidt88 said:


> Dakota is actually a German Shepherd/Labrador Retriever mix, his color most likely came from the GSD.
> 
> Thank you for the input.


He seems to have a different colored undercoat, too, so he may have some additional color genes influencing his color. Too many possibilities.


----------



## starrluvsjackson

this is my boy someone said they think he is a bicolour..

i think this colouring is gorgeous and when i pictured myself having a gsd i always thought it would be the usual looking ones i see (never seen black, white or anything else untl i joined this forum) lol..








8 weeks








11-12 weeks

unfortunately my better pics are too big to upload 

and he has the white spot on his chest..no idea what that means..


----------



## Cschmidt88

BlackthornGSD said:


> He seems to have a different colored undercoat, too, so he may have some additional color genes influencing his color. Too many possibilities.


Haha, I have a puzzle dog.  

Thanks


----------



## BlackthornGSD

Cschmidt88 said:


> Haha, I have a puzzle dog.
> 
> Thanks


A little light reading....


----------



## Cschmidt88

Thank you for the link, I'm not completely done reading through it but it's very interesting so far.


----------



## GeorgiaJason

gagsd said:


> Georgia is a blanket.



Thank you


----------



## CaseysGSD

gagsd said:


> That is so very tempting.... Unfortunately I have FOUR young dogs being worked right now, so less than no time. In the future though.......


Nice to know that I'm not the only crazy puppy person on the board right now! (I also have 4 pups in the pipeline at the moment)


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

Just found this thread and wanted to add my boy.


----------



## Hundguy

My Favorite color as well. 

My Valcko!


----------



## BR870

:wub:

I love the look of bicolors... Darn fine lookin dogs you folks have


----------



## Grimsin

wow they all look awesome!
here is my dexter, 6.5 months, my monster!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

Beautiful dogs everyone! :wub:


----------



## bocron

Here's Uma at 8 weeks:










At about 5 months with her half brother, Ice.










And at 10 months:


----------



## MustLoveGSDs

LOVE this thread. Bi-colors and blacks are my favorite in the GSD world.


----------



## BicolorBella

bruce23 said:


> Hey,
> 
> So the next dog I get will probably be a Bi Color GSD( from either GerdesHaus or GermelHaus) and I wanted to see everyones Bi color GSD's from as young as you got them to as old as they are now.
> Thanks,
> Devonte'










This is Bella! 🐾


----------

